# number of rides (where can I find the total?)



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Sorry if the answer is right under my nose and I'm not seeing it...but is there a quick way to find out my total number of rides? I've poked around the app menus, and on the dashboard using my pc...and I'm not finding a summary of my whole career with total number of rides.

I'm still looking, perhaps I'll find it. In the meantime my plan is to just add up the numbers from my first three payouts while I can still find time to do that, and try to record stats as I go from here on out.

Thanks to anyone who comes back with a better answer for me. 

(edit: adding up the totals on my first three payouts plus this uncompleted week here, I have 43 rides, woo hoo, etc)


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The app no longer displays total rides. Just go to your Driver Dashboard and count all the trips. Put it in an Excel file, and just keep adding to it.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks, Doc. That'll do!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Nowhere on the app anymore, as for as I can tell. Uber disappeared it a few weeks ago. Now all I can see is my lifetime total of 5 star ratings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I suppose they figure the less information they give us, the better.


----------



## Boozoo (Oct 1, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I suppose they figure the less information they give us, the better.


Whether or not that is true, it certainly FEELS like it is true.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well now they simply tell you how many 5-Star rides you've done. I'm not sure what to do with that information. That's meaningless without knowing how many rated trips you have.


----------



## joeboston (Jan 10, 2015)

I have two phones with the UBER ap on them. On Thursday, my primary one stopped showing the "lifetime trips" but the other one still did.

I called UBER phone support to complain and asked if it were possible to return to the prior version of the ap. While the CSR never admitted this was an UBER update, after I uninstalled/reinstalled as he directed the lifetime trip counter was back.

Pushing my luck, I went on to ask about cancellation rates. He advised that UBER separated cancellations into three categories: RIDER cancellations, NO-SHOW cancellations and DRIVER cancellations.

He may have been wrong or just plain lying, but it squares with my personal experience, so I chose to believe him ,...............for now.


----------



## UberViper (Oct 9, 2016)

Has anyone received an email congratulating them on reaching their first 25 rides but you're already passed 50?


----------

